# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Конституциональное положение (Constitutional position)

## Bhishma das

Дорогие преданные!
Дандават-пранам!

Объясните, пожалуйста, что означает по-русски выражение "конституциональное положение (позиция?)" (в переводе с английского "constitutional position")?

Спасибо.

Харе Кришна!

Ваш слуга,
Бхишма дас.

----------


## vijitatma das

Это выражение означает "сущностное" положение (обычно - дживы), т.е. то положение, для которого джива создана (разумеется, "создано" использую условно). Это сама природа живого существа, его вечное, неизменное положение, его постоянный дифференциальный признак, то, без чего живое существо перестает быть таковым. Это положение не связано с меняющимися условиями, такими как тело и ум, а составляет постоянную сущность дживы. Это то же, что для сахара - быть сладким, а для огня - излучать свет и тепло.

Иногда при переводе этого выражения используются такие слова как "изначальное (положение)", "вечное (положение)".

----------


## Bhishma das

Переводчики стесняются печатать по-русски?  :smilies: 

Много лет тому назад я начал переводить выражение "constitutional position", как "изначальное положение", хотя в словарях слово "constitutional" переводится по-другому.

Спасибо.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Bhishma das

Всё никак не могу найти известное выражение Белинского о, так сказать, целесообразности использования слов русского языка вместо заимствованных.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Переводчики стесняются печатать по-русски? 
> Много лет тому назад я начал переводить выражение "constitutional position", как "изначальное положение", хотя в словарях слово "constitutional" переводится по-другому.


"Конституциональное" сейчас, мне кажется, уже мало кто употребляет, т.к. читателю это слово ровным счетом ничего не скажет. Обычно стараются перевести так, чтобы было понятно.

----------


## Bhishma das

В словарный запас многих преданных входит не только это слово "конституциональный", но множество других иноземных!

Как правило, заимствованные слова - многозначны, и поэтому всегда имеется вероятность его неправильного употребления, как, например, в случае со словом "критический":

Один неофит, узнав о существовании книги "Критическое издание Бхагавад-гиты" так оскорбился, что сам начал критиковать _карми_, за то что они критикуют "Бхагавад-гиту"!

----------

